

Ask YC: What corporate stuff is needed in the beginning of a startup? - deltapoint

I have a start up idea and found a co-founder and we are working on the project.
I want to take care of all the incorporating stuff and all that jazz..
How do I do that?
======
hbien
Here's a good place to start:
[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#t...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#toc24)

~~~
deltapoint
Thanks. The link has a lot of good info.

------
ScottWhigham
Gotta have an atty. I was able to incorporate myself but I needed an atty to
talk to you about what the best structure was.

